# Lancaster Pigeon Show Pics



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

http://picasaweb.google.com/pjjasin...photo?authkey=5Wze5P84lNg#5020108956793412002


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow Pete!

You out did yourself. I never dreamed there were so many different breeds of pigeons. I really like the pigeon that is next to the one that is labeld Arabian Trumpeter. Thank you for the pictures. I have been waiting for them.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Pete, 

Great pictures from the show...some very beautiful and nicely coloured specimens I see that you spotted a helmet there, must have brought back fond memories of Gracie for you.  I see you took a picture of a runt too, what did you think about their size? 

There were quite a few nuns in the one picture of all of them lined up in their cages and you photographed a few really stunning archangels!

I bet you had a great time meeting Gene and all


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I've heard of a lot of the different breads but I've never seen them in person Feather, I was like a kid in a candy store, I wanted to take them all home. 
I couldn't help but think of Gracie when I saw all the beautiful Helmets there Brad. There was only one runt there and he was impressive to say the least, but as big as he was he was as gentle and cautious as the smaller breeds, I'm sure your fids keep your hands full I had a blast there, meeting Gene there was a big bonus...BUT! seeing the beautiful pidgies he was bringing home just intensified the urge to bring home a few of my own


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I've never been to a pigeon show myself yet, lol...one day maybe

The runts always have a similar look to them, they are so often grizzles. Eggbert is shy too like you mentioned this one was and size doesn't seem to matter to these gentle giants Of course my hand raised ones aren't nearly as timid

I only saw one picture of a helmet, and it was a black one, did you see any others that were the same colour as Gracie?

I was wondering and mentioned to Maryjane in her thread that her birds look like the ones that Gene purchased at the show. Are those ones a really tiny breed?

Here's the link to the pictures of Maryjane's Hawk-Emu and her newly purchased red female from her thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=174293&postcount=6


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Nevermind, I see the pigeon with the same colour as Gracie. Must have missed that one when I was going through them


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

WOW!!  FANTASTIC!  

I have never seen such a variety and display of so many different types of pigeons and different facial/beak profiles. 

That Helmet looks exactly like Gracie, except for the bird in the pic looks like she had her head gear combed just beautifully. I'm sure she brought back memories of sweet Gracie.

Thank you Pete for taking such excellent quality pics and sharing them with us. I'm sure you are glad you went, and I bet you will be going back again.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! THANKS for taking me to the show, PETE!!

So MANY GREAT pijies and so little room at home!! Makes you want to take so many home!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pete, thank you so very much for the pictures. I enjoyed all of them.

#11 was so cute - looked like he wanted to say "leave me alone, please"
#18 had some of the most beautiful colors I have ever seen
#22 must be the runt - looks so much like Brad's
#'s 28 and 29 - I want one of each. They are so beautiful.
#46 - how can you not love a face like that
#'s 67, 68 and 69 - the owner/breeder must really care for this bird. he had his cage all decked out

I'm curious - I noticed their water is in tall paper cups with "straws" - can the pigeons drink easily from those? 

Again, thanks.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

What beautiful pigeons. I've never been to a pigeon show, but hopefully someday I will. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I'm curious - I noticed their water is in tall paper cups with "straws" - can the pigeons drink easily from those?


Maggie........was it really early when you looked at these pics?? LOL
I don't see any "straws"? I see the clips that hold the cups in place so that the bird can't knock it over........is that what you are talking about? 
And.........Pete.........the bird in #67, 68 and 69 is quite stunning. Is that a homer? If so, wonder why it's not banded. That's a good looking bird............
I was very pleased to see that the birds had water AND food..........when our combine had our show in Nov. no one provided water for the birds.......except me. I took bowls and a 1/2 gallon jug and food for my birds.........I would have given all the birds a drink, but that's not a good idea to let every bird in the room drink out of the same container, so even though I felt bad for the other birds........at least MINE got water and food. People just don't think or don't care.............


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful photos! Wow - so many different breeds and colors - nice sharp pictures too. Gorgeous!

I went to my first pigeon show recently (in Sturbridge, MA) & felt like a "kid in a candy store" too. It was hard not to bring home one of each! I especially loved the Runts. But it was great to see all of the different breeds up close.

Thank you for posting your pictures.
~Karen


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, chalk it up to poor eyesight!  The one I was looking at, to me, looked like two straws sticking up. I went back and saw closer pictures and sure enough, they were clips. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

little bird said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> In #67---#68---#69
> 
> ...


You're very observent Nona, that is Moe he felt bad he isn't show quality with his PMV and all so he was added into the mix  I completely fogot I had his pics added into the gallery.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful photos, Pete! Thank you so much for taking them and sharing them with us. I must say the Archangels really caught my eye.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Looks like Maggie, Terry and myself are in agreement here Maggie, #'s 28 and #29 are archangels and truly beautiful pigeons. It's just incredible how those colours have been developed in pigeons because they are so very different in pattern and colour from the wild rock dove. #22 is the runt yes

I went through all the pictures again earlier this morning and boy, there were so many gorgeous pigeons at this show...each and every one is just beautiful really.

Pete, your Moe has a really unique shape to his head...very angular and thin. A very healthy and beautiful looking pigeon though himself!




Lady Tarheel said:


> #'s 28 and 29 - I want one of each. They are so beautiful.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pete, beautiful pictures of the Lancaster Pigeon Show and the participants. I
guess I'll have to throw my vote in w/those Archangels, they were so handsome. 'Course I am partial to the bronze/copper coloring, and something
interesting about the two that I have....when I talk to them they will watch me
and then move their beaks & neck muscles as though trying to mimick me talk.
So, I'll wait for them to stop and then say something to them again, and d*mned if they don't move their beaks and neck muscles again. I gotta see
if I can get them to say 'Pigeon Talk'  .

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp, wow, you have 2 archangels? I am so jealous.

Brad, thanks for letting me know what they are. I thought they were 2 different breeds. They are truly gorgeous birds.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

You're welcome Maggie And I didn't know FP had archangels either! Post some pictures of them FP!

I'm gonna attempt to name the breeds that I know or think I know from the pictures at the show. I'm nowhere near as good as many folks here but here are my guesses:

#4 - Jacobin
#5 - White American fantails
#6, #13 - Blue Bar (American) fantail?
#7 - Show homer (blue check)
#8 - Show homer (AOC)?
#9 - Show homer (grizzle)
#15, #16, 58 - Owls
#21 - English Carrier pigeon
#22,#24 Runt - (same bird)
#23 - Roller of some kind
#26, 27, 28, 29 - archangels
#30,31 - indian fantails
#33 - ice pigeons
#34 - black nun
#35 - scandaroon
#37 - Carneau
#38 - frillback
#39 nuns, a whole bunch of them
#48, 50 - helmets
#54,55 - lahores
#61 - kormoners
#62 - king or modena?


#46 A white Tweety bird, lol. Maggie, you really liked this pigeon. I don't know what breed it is but I think it looks like the real incarnation of Tweety Bird, so cute


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

#37 looks like Elvis!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, it DOES look like Tweety Bird! So cute.

And, am I embarrassed. I thought 67, 68 and 69 was a show pigeon - didn't even realize it is one of Pete's gang. Just goes to show you though that ferals can be just as beautiful as the show girls and boys!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Brad, it DOES look like Tweety Bird! So cute.
> 
> And, am I embarrassed. I thought 67, 68 and 69 was a show pigeon - didn't even realize it is one of Pete's gang. Just goes to show you though that ferals can be just as beautiful as the show girls and boys!



WHAT???? I RAISE racing pigeons..........I thought it was an unbanded for what ever reason race bird. How cool.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pete,

Thanks for taking so many pictures for all of us to enjoy!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Moe will be happy to hear he was mistaken for a show bird, he'll coo extra loud tonight  I agree on the beauty of the Archangels, I was also taken by the Lahores as I've never see either in person before. # 62 was a Modena Brad, I had to be pulled away from him because I was ready to take him home 
I'm happy you enjoy the pics, if I had the time I would have taken every pidgie's pic that was there.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Moe will be happy to hear he was mistaken for a show bird, he'll coo extra loud tonight  I agree on the beauty of the Archangels, I was also taken by the Lahores as I've never see either in person before. # 62 was a Modena Brad, I had to be pulled away from him because I was ready to take him home
> I'm happy you enjoy the pics, if I had the time I would have taken every pidgie's pic that was there.


Ahhh .. Modena's .. our Rena here breeds and shows them and she's got some awesome ones. I know she's still busy with finishing up the paperwork from the LAPC show, but when she's done, I'll bet she can thrill you with pics of hers!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Ahhh .. Modena's .. our Rena here breeds and shows them and she's got some awesome ones. I know she's still busy with finishing up the paperwork from the LAPC show, but when she's done, I'll bet she can thrill you with pics of hers!
> 
> Terry


I hope she does!!! They're so adorably big and cuddly  If I could have I would have bought the one from the show in a heartbeat, s/he had so much character.


----------



## scandaroon (May 8, 2007)

*Scandaroon - Iskenderun Pgeons*

dear friends,

We are searching for Scandaroon (Iskenderun) pigeons as Iskenderun Chamber Of Commerce. If we can find enaugh informations about it. We will begin to breed them. So we have many Questions :

I - What they eat (special)

2 - If they have special sicks, other then normal pigon sicks, what is their medicines ?.
Can we reed them in a cage for first times, if so what will their psicology,

3 - How they care of the eggs ?.

4 - How they care of the youngs,

5 - Wolud you please give us more informations about it. Because we have little information about itthat somebody comes and says that I have Scandaroon pigeon . But if we know it we may look to beak, eyes,swing and other specials to this bird.

6 - Price in market now.
I know that my message is so long but somebody help (may be little) will so helpful to us and we'll be grateful you.

ps:you may send me pm.
regards,

Olcay Arisoy
[email protected]


----------

